# You are the sun in my sky



## Jeric

Questions about Greek, Greek Translations, Greek Food, Greek People, Greek Traditions...GOD I LOVE GREEK!


Hi everyone! I made this post to talk about Greek people. But first, I have a translation that I'd LOVE for someone to help me with! Thanx All.

Translate: (I saw this posted by another member and I HAD to have it in Greek)

"You are the sun in my sky. I love you madly and need to have your arms around me again. There is only 1 man in my life and that's you Aaron. Without you my heart would not beat, you take my breath away and I need to be with you now and always."

Whoever wrote this kudos to you!


----------



## remosfan

This is my attempt:

Είσαι ο ήλιος του ουρανού μου. Τρελά σ' αγαπώ και χρειάζομαι να ξαναμπώ στην αγγαλιά σου. Έναν άντρα μόνο έχει η ζωή μου, και εσύ είσαι αυτός. Χωρίς εσένα δεν χτυπάει η καρδιά μου. Κόβεις την ανάσα μου, και χρειάζομαι να είμαι μαζί σου τώρα και για πάντα.

It's not something I would say in any language, plus had to imagine saying it to a girl , plus Greek is only half a mother language to me, so I'm really in no position at all to decide how it comes off. Hopefully it sounds good.

I wanted to end it with και εις τους αιώνες των αιώνων, but I have no idea how that would sound to a Greek. It made me laugh, and that didn't seem appropriate.


----------



## dimitra

Goodmorning Jeric!
There you go:

"You are the sun in my sky. I love you madly and need to have your arms around me again. There is only 1 man in my life and that's you Aaron. Without you my heart would not beat, you take my breath away and I need to be with you now and always."

=

"Åßóáé ï Þëéïò óôïí ïõñáíü ìïõ. Ó' áãáðÜù ôñåëÜ êáé èÝëù íá íéþóù êáé ðÜëé ôçí áãêáëéÜ óïõ. Ìüíï Ýíáò Üíäñáò õðÜñ÷åé óôç æùÞ ìïõ, êé áõôüò åßóáé åóý. ×ùñßò åóÝíá èá óôáìáôïýóå ç êáñäéÜ ìïõ, ìïõ êüâåéò ôçí áíÜóá êáé èÝëù íá åßìáé ìáæß óïõ, ôþñá êáé ãéá ðÜíôá."

Remosfan, "åéò ôïõò áéþíáò ôùí áéþíùí" would be followed by "Amen" , it is too religious to be used in a declaration of love!


----------



## Jeric

Well, thank you. Either way it sounds good. So were you raised Greek?


----------



## Jeric

Dimitra, I can't read the text on the message...is there a component I need to download for my browser?


----------



## dimitra

Try using this site www.translatum.gr, at the bottom of the page there is a command "Dowload greek fonts" and let me know if it works.


----------



## Jeric

nope, didnt work


----------



## dimitra

Well, I'm no expert in such issues... I don't know, sorry. 

I could rewrite my message in greeklish.


----------



## Jeric

it's alright. I can read Ramosfan's, just not yours. Thanx ppls for translating.
Dimitra, have you ever seen My Big Fat Greek Wedding?


----------



## Jeric

OH, I didnt see that "greeklish" lol...that would be cool too, if you dont mind.


----------



## dimitra

"Ise o ilios ston ourano mou. S' agapo trela ke thelo na nioso ke pali tin aggalia sou. Mono enas andras yparxi sti zoi mou, ki aftos ise esi. Horis esena tha stamatouse i kardia mou, mou kovis tin anassa ke thelo na ime mazi sou, tora ke gia panta"

And, yes, I have seen the movie.


----------



## Jeric

I've always thought it funny to say I speak Freek, because I study French and Greek and get the accents mixed up. lol Then again I'm kind of odd...


----------



## Jeric

I loved that movie...that's not why I like Greek culture though....I've always loved the Greeks even when I was little. i dunno why


----------



## dimitra

I don't see how could anyone love the Greeks from that movie, it is somewhat true, but soooooooooooooo much exaggerated!

Come visit Greece, THAT is how you get to love Greeks


----------



## remosfan

To see dimitra's in the original Greek you need to change the encoding to Greek. Just fo the View menu, and the option should be there.

The movie wasn't that exaggerated, at least when I consider my own extended family , but it's more about immigrants who are Greek, rather than Greeks themselves.

And lol, dimitra, about amen. You're right. I can't even read the phrase without starting to chant it a little.


----------



## dimitra

remosfan said:
			
		

> To see dimitra's in the original Greek you need to change the encoding to Greek. Just fo the View menu, and the option should be there.
> 
> The movie wasn't that exaggerated, at least when I consider my own extended family , but it's more about immigrants who are Greek, rather than Greeks themselves.
> 
> And lol, dimitra, about amen. You're right. I can't even read the phrase without starting to chant it a little.


----------



## remosfan

Jeric said:
			
		

> Well, thank you. Either way it sounds good. So were you raised Greek?



Hi, no problem, and to answer your question, yup, both my parents are from Greece, but I was born and raised in Canada. But I speak Greek at home with everyone except my siblings and sometimes my dad, and especially with my grandparents. But since I visited Greece a few years back, my Greek has really improved lately.

But it's a cool language in so many ways, and it has a long history, so I really like it, and I mean, for me personally, it's the language I best have a chance to master.


----------



## Jeric

That's neat. I have family that lives in Greece, but I've only met one and her name was Rosa and she lived in Thessoloniki or however you spell that city/area. I studied Greek mythology too...I LOVE THAT STUFF.


----------

